# Windows auf Falsche Partition Installiert Wie Löschen ohne formatierung?



## Timmyblood (11. Oktober 2007)

*Windows auf Falsche Partition Installiert Wie Löschen ohne formatierung?*

Wie aus dem Titel erkennbar habe ich Windows aus versehen auf der falschen Partition installiert.

AN sich ist das ja nicht schlimmes aber leider habe ich ka wie ich windows löschen kann ohne die Partition zu löschen. Dies ist nicht möglich da auf dieser Platte noch ca 300 Gb an sonstigen Daten sind die ich nicht verlieren möchte 

Ist es möglich Windows auf der richtigen Partition nochmal zu installieren und die auf der falschen Partition befindlichen Installation zu löschen ohne die Stabilität des systems zu gefährden?


----------



## Riddick1107 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Windows auf Falsche Partition Installiert Wie Löschen ohne formatierung?*

Sind die 300GB auf der Platte oder auf der Partition mit dem OS?
Weil wenn nicht, du kannst die einzelne Partition formatieren ohne das der Rest auf der Platte (also auf der anderen Partition) gelöscht wird! Das machst du unter Verwaltung->Datenträgerverwaltung!


----------



## Timmyblood (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Windows auf Falsche Partition Installiert Wie Löschen ohne formatierung?*

Windows ist auf der gleiche Partition wie dei andern Daten. Die eigentliche windows Partition ist 50 Gb groß habe es aber irgendwie geschafft die falsche auszuwählen.


----------



## Riddick1107 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Windows auf Falsche Partition Installiert Wie Löschen ohne formatierung?*

Bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher ob das so geht, aber....
Du müsstest jetzt auf der anderen Partition das Windows installieren und mit diesem dann booten, dann dürftest du von der anderen Partition den Ordner Windows löschen können! Danach müsstest du in der Boot.ini noch was ändern damit beim Start nicht zwei Windwos XP angezeigt werden!
Bin mir aber wie gesagt nicht ganz sicher, hoffe es postet noch jemand was zu dem Thema!


----------



## Timmyblood (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Windows auf Falsche Partition Installiert Wie Löschen ohne formatierung?*

zur sicherheit werde ich mal was goggeln in sachen boot.ini
Vielen dank schonmal ich denke es wird so gehen.


----------



## AurionKratos (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Windows auf Falsche Partition Installiert Wie Löschen ohne formatierung?*

Du könntest auch Knoppix benutzen, und dann die Windows-Dateien einfach wie normale Dateien löschen.


----------



## Timmyblood (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Windows auf Falsche Partition Installiert Wie Löschen ohne formatierung?*

Knoppix habe ich hier von der pcgameshardware noch rumliegen aber wenn ich windows eh auf die andere partition  neuinstallieren muss dann kann ich windows ja auch von dieser aus Löschen

Wie ich die Boot.ini zu bearbeiten habe habe ich dank goggle gefunden. Vielen dank für die reaktionen und die aus diesen ergangene Hilfe


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Windows auf Falsche Partition Installiert Wie Löschen ohne formatierung?*



			
				Timmyblood am 11.10.2007 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie aus dem Titel erkennbar habe ich Windows aus versehen auf der falschen Partition installiert.
> 
> AN sich ist das ja nicht schlimmes aber leider habe ich ka wie ich windows löschen kann ohne die Partition zu löschen. Dies ist nicht möglich da auf dieser Platte noch ca 300 Gb an sonstigen Daten sind die ich nicht verlieren möchte
> 
> Ist es möglich Windows auf der richtigen Partition nochmal zu installieren und die auf der falschen Partition befindlichen Installation zu löschen ohne die Stabilität des systems zu gefährden?




1. Windows auf der richtigen Partition neu installieren.
2. Diese Windows starten
3. Mit dem neuen Windows die Windows-Dateien der falschen installation löschen (wenns nicht geht mit KNOPPIX machen).
4. Aus der BOOT.INI den Eintrag des gelöschten XP löschen und die neue Installation als Standard eintragen.

Sollte der Bootloader nicht auf der richtigen Partition sein sondern auf der mit dem alten XP (was warscheinich ist) dann muß du per XP-Boot-CD und Reparaturkonsole den Bootloader auf die richtige Partition schreiben
Das geht mit FIXMBR und FIXBOOT.
Gugge da:
http://www.tippscout.de/master-boot-record-mbr-reparieren-und-wiederherstellen_tipp_2417.html


----------

